# Managers of their homes reviews?



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm about at my wits end with the house and kids and trying to notch out a little left over for me to even shower every day. I need to get some sort of organization/scheduled down. Being homeschoolers I've been really lax on any kind of scheduling. I was looking up homeschool helpers on rainbow resource and found MOTH. Just wondering if anyone has experience with the program, how they liked it etc.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Best place to go is titus2.com

Years ago when all my children were at home, I bought and implemented MOTH. It is an excellent concept. However, if you are OCD at all, I would not recommend it. It will drive you crazy!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Another thing. If you have any type of spreadsheet program on your computer, you can come up with your own schedule on the computer, and color code it with a different color for each child. The key to the whole program is how well you implement it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

rean said:


> Best place to go is titus2.com
> 
> Years ago when all my children were at home, I bought and implemented MOTH. It is an excellent concept. However, if you are OCD at all, I would not recommend it. It will drive you crazy!


Wow, I didn't realize that was still around! I used to go to the titus2 boards a long time ago; I think my 12yo was still a baby! I did have the MOTH, and like rean said it drove me a bit crazy. I did take away very useful habits from it tho, and just let go of the parts that didn't work for us.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I tried to implement it too fast. My scheduling was too tight and it made me extremely frustrated. This was about 9 years ago. I still have the book and have been thinking a lot lately about trying it again with looser scheduling. 

If you do try MOTH, I suggest taking some serious time with your schedule. Read the book. Take the time to pray about how you fill your days, etc. Don't get all excited like I did and spend an entire day (an entire day!) Making a schedule that would kill supermom. 

I think I will pull it out again. I could definitely benefit from at least a morning and evening schedule. You don't have to schedule your whole day.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

we LOVE the program. I highly recommend it!!


----------

